# Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank



## entspannt (25. Juni 2007)

Ich habe eine neue Rute wo IM10 draufsteht, nur was bedeutet das. Steht das fuer das Material oder die Herstellungsart. Ist das gut oder schlecht. Ich weiß das nicht also seid ihr gefragt, helft mir dem Unwissenden.


----------



## mipo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



entspannt schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Rute wo IM10 draufsteht, nur was bedeutet das. Steht das fuer das Material oder die Herstellungsart. Ist das gut oder schlecht. Ich weiß das nicht also seid ihr gefragt, helft mir dem Unwissenden.


 
Das ist eine gute Rute ist recht stabil. Aber genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen habe auch IM 10 Ruten. Hat glaube ich mit der Herstellung und Material zu tun.


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Hi,

wir haben hier am Board einen Rutenbauer (mit Namen Mad), der kann Dir das mit Sicherheit genau auseinandersetzen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

...IM 10 Carbon eignet sich für den Rutenbau gar nicht, IM 12 gibt es gar nicht...
...also nur was die Werbetrommel antreibt...


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...IM 10 Carbon eignet sich für den Rutenbau gar nicht, IM 12 gibt es gar nicht...
> ...also nur was die Werbetrommel antreibt...



Wieso haben dann unzählige Hersteller Ruten aus IM10-Carbon im Ange(l)bo(o)t?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## mipo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



J-son schrieb:


> Wieso haben dann unzählige Hersteller Ruten aus IM10-Carbon im Ange(l)bo(o)t?
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


 

@ stefanwitteborg        Da frage ich mich wieso gibt es kein IM10 wenn ich damit fische. |kopfkrat Wieso eignet sich IM 10 nicht zum Rutenbau.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

...weil das nur ein streben nach was besserem ist...
...IM9 hat ja mittlerweile jeder....
...schau mal bei google nach...
...ahf-leitner.de


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...weil das nur ein streben nach was besserem ist...
> ...IM9 hat ja mittlerweile jeder....
> ...schau mal bei google nach...
> ...ahf-leitner.de



Hab' ich:

bei Google finden sich etliche namhafte Hersteller die IM10-Ruten anbieten, und bei Leitner steht lediglich, dass sie keine Angaben zu IM10 machen, da ihr Kohlefaserhersteller dieses Material nicht in seinen technischen Datenblättern hat.
Was ist jetzt klarer als vorher?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## mipo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...weil das nur ein streben nach was besserem ist...
> ...IM9 hat ja mittlerweile jeder....
> ...schau mal bei google nach...
> ...ahf-leitner.de


 

Frage dich dann warum einen Im 10 Rute teurer ist und woher du dein Wissen nimmst.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

...gerade in Bezug auf Materialangaben wird viel Unsinn verbreitet...
...mitbewerber behaupten sogar, das Sie IM10 oder sogar IM12 einsetzen...
...das sind Materialen die sich für den Rutenbau nicht eignen oder die es gar nicht gibt...

...das steht jedensfalls im www...


----------



## mipo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...gerade in Bezug auf Materialangaben wird viel Unsinn verbreitet...
> ...mitbewerber behaupten sogar, das Sie IM10 oder sogar IM12 einsetzen...
> ...das sind Materialen die sich für den Rutenbau nicht eignen oder die es gar nicht gibt...
> 
> ...das steht jedensfalls im www...


 
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.|uhoh: Also habe gerade nur ein Katalog in die Hand genommen und da gibts IM 10 + IM 12 das sind hoch verdichte carbonmatten ( z.B. IM 12 Diamond Carbon).


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Habe mich schon länger das selbe gefragt und habe einfach mal einen Rutenbauer bei Balzer gefragt.

IM (heißt glaube ich ideale Modulation) die Zahl dahinter wie: 6, 8 usw. gibt den Grad der Verdichtung an.

Was Leitner sagt habe ich gelesen, ob das nun stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, bin kein Experte für. Nur komischerweise behaupten durch die Bank viele andere Hersteller die auch einen doch eher mehr gewichtigeren Namen haben wie Leitner (Balzer, Cormoran etc.) das es die Blanks auch in 10 und höher gibt.

Betrachten wir das ganze mal von der rechtlichen Seite:

Werbung darf nicht irreführend sein. Dazu gehören zum Beispiel auch das bewerben von Eigenschaften die das Produkt gar nicht aufweißt. 

Nun gut man kan sagen das die wenigsten Benutzer einer Sache die "Härtebedingungen" welche teilweise in der Werbung propagiert werden, auch nur ansatzweise darstellen können. Oder kann hier einer behaupten das er seine G-Shock jemals in 200 Metern Tiefe getestet hat? Wohl kaum.



> Gerade in Bezug auf Materialangaben wird viel Unsinn verbreitet.
> Mitbewerber behaupten, dass sie IM 10 oder sogar IM 12 Carbon
> einsetzen. Das sind Materialien, die sich für den Rutenbau nicht
> eignen oder die es überhaupt nicht gibt.


Auszug aus dem Leitner Katalog

QUELLE: http://www.ahf-leitner.de/html/startseite/Leitner-Katalog2007_web.pdf


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> IM (heißt glaube ich ideale Modulation) die Zahl dahinter wie: 6, 8 usw. gibt den Grad der Verdichtung an.



Hi,

laut Wikipedia heisst IM "intermediate modulus"...hab aber ansonsten nix relevantes finden können, wie z.B. Verdichtungsgrade etc.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



J-son schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> laut Wikipedia heisst IM "intermediate modulus"...hab aber ansonsten nix relevantes finden können, wie z.B. Verdichtungsgrade etc.
> 
> ...




 Wikipedia ist teilweise zu nichts nütze  

  Hier nochmals eine Erklärung, die wohl einer geschrieben hat der auch Ahnung haben sollte.



> IM Carbon Ruten
> Die IM-Carbon Ruten sind das beste was der Markt momentan zu bieten hat. Das Carbon wird je nach Angabe der Zahl hinter dem IM verdichtet. Je höher die Zahl (z.B. IM 10) um so höher ist die Verdichtung. Durch die komplizierte Rutenbauart können so extrem leichte und ultraschlanke hochfeste Ruten hergestellt werden. Die Ruten bekommen trotz ihrer Schlankheit eine Stabilität und ein Rückrat, was man beim ersten Anblick nicht glauben mag. Wer so eine Rute gefischt hat, möchte garantiert nichts anderes mehr mit ans Wasser nehmen.


 
  QUELLE: http://testberichte.ebay.de/Tips-zur-Auswahl-der-passenden-Angelrute_W0QQugidZ10000000001595972

  [FONT=&quot]Geschrieben vom Trollingshop[/FONT]


----------



## friggler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

IM heisst "mitlerer" Modus es gibt auch HM (High) Modus.
Je höher die Zahl dahinter desto steifer und schneller ist die Rute normalerweise.
Allerdings wird sie auch zunehmend empfindlicher und spröder. Ein Kratzer/Schlag der einer IM5 noch nichts ausmacht lässt eine IM10 z.B. sofort brechen.
Es gibt aber keine Norm für IMXX. Es hat etwas mit Material und dem Pressdruck zu tun. Je höher der Pressdruck desto höher die Zahl...
Hauptsächlich dient die Angabe der Werbung.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

mir ist aufgefallen,das je höher die Zahl hinter dem IM,je leichter die Rutenblanks(wenn die Angaben stimmen),somit stimmt für mich die Behauptung,das weniger Harz/Kleber zwischen den Carbonmatten ist, da mehr rausgepresst wurde.

Aber,ob das auch die besseren Ruten sind entscheidet wohl eher das Einsatzgebiet,das Portemonaie und dann auch das Tröten der Werbung................................den Fisch interessiert nur derKöder#h

gruß degl


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Hi!
Ich denke mal, je höher die Zahl desto höher der Pressdruck.
Was bedeutet: Es wurde mehr Bindemittel (Epoxyharz) rausgepresst. Deswegen weniger Gewicht, und spröder, da das Harz elastisch ist, aber eben auch Gewicht bringt.

Angeldet hatte das Thema mal mit Hand und Fuss durchleuchtet, leider finde ich seinen Beitrag nicht wieder!!

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Schweißsocke (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich denke mal, je höher die Zahl desto höher der Pressdruck.



So ist es, amerikanische Blankbauer geben den Pressdruck auch häufig direkt an. Das bedeutet nun nicht, dass die höher modulierte Rute die bessere ist - wie oben richtig beschrieben, würde zu hoch moduliertes Fasermaterial bei Schlag sofort brechen. Diese Ruten wären zum Angeln tatsächlich wenig geeignet. Häufig ist es aber so, dass die Kohlefaser mit einem Glasfaser-Backbone als "Grundlage" kombiniert wird, um die Stabilität der Rute zu erhöhen. Renommierte Blankbauer verwenden in der Regel IM-Fasern bis maximal IM8 oder IM9. Daraus lassen sich noch fischbare Ruten aufbauen, neben Steifigkeit muss eine Angel ja auch ein gehöriges Maß an Flexibiltät aufweisen, sonst könnte ich auch gleich mit einer Holzlatte fischen gehen.


----------



## don_king (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nun nicht, dass die höher modulierte Rute die bessere ist



Eben, ich würde nichts auf diese Angaben geben, da kann ich auch gleich eine Rute nach der Katalogbeschreibung kaufen.
Man muss die Rute in die Hand nehmen (oder sich auf die Beschreibung von Boardies verlassen die die Rute fischen#6) und wenns von Gefühl her passt ist egal wie hoch das Material verdichtet wurde.


----------



## andernachfelix (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

dieser im7 wert ist nicht iso oder din genormt, die hersteller schreiben praktisch drauf worauf sie lustig sind 
bekam ich jedenfalls von einem rutenimporteur und hersteller gesagt  bzw. von mehreren.


----------



## megger (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Also, das IM steht für "mittleres Elastizitätsmodul" und für sonst nichts. Ein "high modulus" Material sollte eigentlich mit HM gekennzeichnet sein. Was dahinter steht ist eine Herstellereigene Bezeichnung und sagt erstmal garnichts über die Materialeigenschaften und die Qualität aus! Lasst euch also nicht in die Irre führen, was solche Angaben angehen.


Bis denne

Megger


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Kann jemand dieses Thema etwas näher beleuchten?

Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich habe mich neulich mal mit einem Bekannten unterhalten, während ich eine Abu Suisho pro zum Probewerfen in der Hand hatte, er irgendwas von Balzer. Beide vergleichbar lang, Wurfgewicht etc. ähnlich.

Die Suisho wird mit "IM9" Carbon beworben, seine ist mit "IM12" beworben. Man sollte ja nun meinen (vom Aufbau abgesehen), dass eine IM12 deutlich straffer, leichter oder schneller als eine IM9 ist...das ist aber schlicht nicht der Fall.

Inwiefern sind diese Angaben irgendwie für irgendwas brauchbar??


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Inwiefern sind diese Angaben irgendwie für irgendwas brauchbar??




Nur um die Ruten eines Herstellers untereinander zu vergleichen.
Also Balzer IM12 besser als Balzer IM7.

Ruten verschiedener "Hersteller" kann man so nicht vergleichen.

Es würde dem Verbraucher sehr helfen wenn die Qualität der Blanks in universellen Maßen angegeben würde.
Wie bei cts z.B. mit 40msi :

http://ctsfishing.com/product/elite-slow-stroke/

Die Hersteller bzw. Label-auf-Chinaware-papper werden sich aber schwer hüten das zu standardisieren. Denn dann sähe der Kunde ja was ihm da untergejubelt wird.:m


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

So ungefähr habe ich das befürchtet. Sprich...ne Abu IM9 kann durchaus besser als eine Balzer IM12 sein, aber schlechter als eine IM7 von WasWeißIchRutenbau. 

War ja klar.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> So ungefähr habe ich das befürchtet. Sprich...ne Abu IM9 kann durchaus besser als eine Balzer IM12 sein, aber schlechter als eine IM7 von WasWeißIchRutenbau.
> 
> War ja klar.


 

 "Irgendjemand" hat mir "irgendwann" mal erklärt:

 Je höher die "IM-Zahl", desto geringer der Harzanteil im Blank. Je geringer der Harzanteil, um so größer die Bruchgefahr.
 Nachprüfen auf Wahrheitsgehalt war mir nicht möglich.:m


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ja, das kenn ich auch so- und umso weniger Harz, umso "schneller- leichter".

Aber das kann ich im Vergleich der Suisho zur Balzer so pauschal nicht bestätigen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja, das kenn ich auch so- und umso weniger Harz, umso "schneller- leichter".
> 
> Aber das kann ich im Vergleich der Suisho zur Balzer so pauschal nicht bestätigen.


 

 Den Vergleich zwischen den Ruten kann man auch nicht ziehen, denn dann müssten bei gleichem "IM" auch die Blankstärken exakt gleich sein.


----------



## geomujo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Besser wären Angaben in Kohlenstoffprozent, aber auch das hilft nur bedingt weiter.

98% Kohlenstoff, 2% Glas - ist ne typische Kennung


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

http://hexcel.com/Resources/DataSheets/Brochure-Data-Sheets/HexTow_Carbon_Fiber.pdf

Unterschiede gibts da schon, gerade in Bezug auf Gewicht, Spannung etc...


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Franky, darf ich untertänigts, um eine Übersetzung nachsuchen|supergri, soweit reicht mein Schulenglisch nicht


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Kopier den Text mal in Google translate undurchsichtigen kannst lesen.

https://translate.google.de/m/translate?hl=de


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

HexTow® Kohlefaser von Hexcel ist in einer produziert Dauerbetrieb, in dem die Polyacrylnitrilfasern Vorstufe durchläuft eine Reihe von genau kontrollierten Prozessen. Extrem hohe Tempera

 bitte schön , die ersten Sätze, 
 damit kannste vielleicht Liebesbriefe übersetzen aber kein Fachenglisch oder die Deutung ist Mist|supergri


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Sorry, Google übersetzt auch nicht besser als einige hier posten.


----------



## Alex.k (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann jemand dieses Thema etwas näher beleuchten?
> 
> Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich habe mich neulich mal mit einem Bekannten unterhalten, während ich eine Abu Suisho pro zum Probewerfen in der Hand hatte, er irgendwas von Balzer. Beide vergleichbar lang, Wurfgewicht etc. ähnlich.
> 
> ...


Völlig unbrauchbar dein Vergleich. Schnell, straffer und leichter? 

..XXX niedriges Bruchmodul (40/40.5 Msi (~28 Tonnen))
..XXX mittleres Bruchmodul (44 Msi (~30 Tonnen))
..XXX höheres Bruchmodul ab (ab 49/>60 Msi) (~35 Tonnen) - kaum für Rutenblanks zu gebrauchen.

IM=intermediate modulus fiber (wird in USA auch "mittlere Modulklasse" genannt)

Das ist der Materialwiderstand auf Zug und Druck in der elastischen Verformung. (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elastizitätsmodul)

Deine IM12 hat nichts mit den Standards zu tun und kann wirklich alles sein. Ich tippe hier auf eine große Blase oder der Hersteller hat sein Rutenblank-Modell IM12 genannt.

Außerdem, in mehrteiligen Blanks werden verschiedene Bruchmodule/Bruchklassen verwendet. Warum? Weil die Rutenblanks bei Beanspruchung verschieden belastet werden und verschiedene Eigenschaften aufweisen müssen. Nur eben für den Endverbraucher wird die höchste Zahl angegeben (z.B. IM 10). Warum das so ist, solltest du nun verstanden haben.

Grüße.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Alex,#h
 du bist ja anscheinend ein Fachmann. :m

 Kannst du uns auch den Vergleich "IM" zu Shimano Angaben in "Ton" (200, 300 400) erklären?
 Für mich ist es ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln.


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich glaube, das ist viel Werbung und null Aussage...

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist viel Werbung und null Aussage...
> 
> *Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk*





Eine Aussage kann ich da aber auch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Alex.k (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kannst du uns auch den Vergleich "IM" zu Shimano Angaben in "Ton" (*200, 300 400*) erklären?


Hallo. So große Zahlen sind mir nicht bekannt. Bist du sicher? Hast du ein Link?

Grüße.


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Sollte eher eine Feststellung sein, dass die Werte nichtssagend sind und nichts brauchbares aussagen.

Ich hatte das auch so vermutet.

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Hallo. So große Zahlen sind mir nicht bekannt. Bist du sicher? Hast du ein Link?
> 
> Grüße.


 

 Nee,
 die Angaben habe ich noch aus Katalogen im Kopf.
 Bin nicht so der große Technikfreak, kann da auch nichts hinein interpretieren.


----------



## Alex.k (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nee,
> die Angaben habe ich noch aus Katalogen im Kopf.
> Bin nicht so der große Technikfreak, kann da auch nichts hinein interpretieren.


Aso, du meinst wie z.B. bei der Shimano XT*200*.
Tonnage-Angabe: 200

Die Tonnage ist wichtig für die Bewertung der Qualität von Kohlenstofffasern. Im Endeffekt hat es eine ähnliche Aussage wie das beschriebene oben. Ob es einen Standrad darstellt, bezweifle ich stark..

Je höher der Wert der Tonnage, desto höher die Steifigkeit. Je steifer das Material, desto größer ist die Sprödigkeit und desto mehr Harze müssen verwendet werden und desto mehr muss erhitzt werden, um die Haltbarkeit zu erhalten. 

Ist aber auch nicht aussagekräftig, da du nie weißt, welche Spezialharze verwendet worden sind und ob wirklich dieser Wert eingehalten wird. Da es von der Umgebung abhängig ist, der Erhitzung, dem Harz und welche Verwebung der Hersteller gewählt hat.

Alle Werte die ich nicht kontrollieren kann haben für mich keine Aussagekraft und dienen zur Beschönigung des Produktes. Soweit mir bekannt hat Shimano diese Tonnage-Angabe aus dem Fahrradbereich übernommen, wo auch Verbundstoffe verwendet werden..

In letzten Jahren haben sich die Rutenblanks im High-End-Bereich kaum verändert und die Hersteller trampeln auf der Stelle. 

Sowohl IM und Tonnage-Angaben sind nur mit einem Auge zu betrachten. Lieber selbst testen und auf_ die eigene Begeisterung _hören.

*Meine Meinung*: Alles eine große Blase!

Grüße.


----------



## geomujo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Die europäischen Hersteller vielleicht.

Der Blank der Abu Eradicator hat über 3 Jahre Entwicklungszeit gebraucht und ist nicht im Ansatz vergleichbar mit dem was mir hier im Laden angeboten wird - auch zu teuren Preisen. Wenn das keine technische Weiterentwicklung ist weiß ich auch nicht.

Entwicklung findet nachwie vor statt. Aber bei uns kommt wie immer kaum was davon an.

Auch die im JDM-Thread vorstellte Rute vom Ullfisch besitzt ein extremes Gewichtsverhältnis. Entwicklung gibt es zu hauf - wenn man sie denn auch kauft.

Dann muss man mal sehen, was Graphen im Stande ist zu leisten. Die CNT's haben sich ja mehr oder weniger als Satandard etabliert.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Aso, du meinst wie z.B. bei der Shimano XT*200*.
> Tonnage-Angabe: 200
> 
> Die Tonnage ist wichtig für die Bewertung der Qualität von Kohlenstofffasern. Im Endeffekt hat es eine ähnliche Aussage wie das beschriebene oben. Ob es einen Standrad darstellt, bezweifle ich stark..
> ...


 

 Danke für die Erklärung, hat mir was gebracht.#6


----------



## Alex.k (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

@geomujo 
Du hast recht. CNT hat Zukunft. 

Wonach hast du die Qualität bewertet? Nach dem Gewicht bei der Abu? Alle Aussagen führen in den großen Wald, da wir keine vergleichbare Werte haben, um sagen zu können - dieser oder jene Blank ist besser oder schlechter von der Qualität. Dafür müssten sie gegeneinander getestet werden.

Hast du die Rute mittlerweile gefischt? Stimmt die Balance?


Alex.k schrieb:


> *Meine Meinung*: Alles eine große Blase!


Die große Blase hat sich auf die Weiterentwicklung bezogen und nicht auf den Preis der _erhältlichen_ Blanks. Diese sind im Preis und bei der intensiven Herstellung berechtigt. 

Grüße.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

dumme Zwischenfrage :
 CNT ist was|kopfkrat
 Danke


----------



## Alex.k (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dumme Zwischenfrage :
> CNT ist was|kopfkrat
> Danke


Kohlenstoffnanoröhre. Die Nano-Technologie ist unsere Zukunft.

Hier weiterlesen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlenstoffnanoröhre

Grüße.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

CNT-Ruten gibt es seit ein paar Jahren auf dem japanischen Markt, inzwischen auch in Deutschland.
Da das Material ziemlich viel aushält, macht man Pilkruten daraus, die man bis in den Griff biegen kann.
Tenryu hat einige im Programm.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Abkürzungen sind immer so ne Sache#h,


----------



## geomujo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

CNT ist ein internationales Fach-Akronym und angenehmer zu tippen als "Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen" 

Hab hier auch ne schwere Salzwasser Jig-Rute mit CNTs, sie ist sehr straff, aber dennoch hochbiegsam und sehr leicht. Auch machen CNTs den Blank deutlich robuster gegen äußere Einwirkungen. Aber CNTs können auch für normale nicht parabolische Ruten genutzt werden. Abu machts ja vor. Bei den japanischen Ruten wird das kaum noch extra erwähnt mit den CNTs, da scheint das Standard geworden zusein.

Die Qualität der Rute bewerte ich natürlich rein subjektiv in Relation zu anderen Ruten. Gewicht ist da ein entscheidender Faktor. Ebenso das Wurfgewicht, die Feinfühligkeit bzw. Auflösungsvermögen der Spitze und die Aktion. Und da passt bei der Eradicator alles zusammen, setzt sogar noch ein  Sahnehäubchen oben drauf. Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie breit  mein Grinsen nach dem ersten Barsch überhaupt mit der Eradicator war,  nachdem sie ein erstmal ein halbes Jahr nach Anschaffung im Winterschlaf  im Futteral war. Ich bekam fast ein Lachanfall so beeindruckt war ich  von den Eigenschaften im Drill. Das hatte schon was surreales.

Seit dem hat mich das UL-Fieber gepackt und nicht mehr losgelassen. 

Wenn dann noch selbst gestaltete hochernogomische Griffe und extreme Beringung verbaut sind hab ich schlicht und einfach die perfekte Rute in der Hand.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich hab im Rutenbauforum bzgl. der Nano-Blanks mal ne Frage gestellt, die aber im Sande verlaufen ist. Vergleicht man neuste Nano-Carbon-Blanks. so sind diese sehr filigran und dennoch unglaublich straff. (bsp. WFT Penzill Nano). Aber hier Blanks zu bekommen um selber aufzubauen ist schwer. Gegen so nen Nano-Carbon-Blank wirkt ne CMW SS3 wie ein Besen was den Blankdurchmesser betrifft.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann jemand dieses Thema etwas näher beleuchten?
> 
> Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich habe mich neulich mal mit einem Bekannten unterhalten, während ich eine Abu Suisho pro zum Probewerfen in der Hand hatte, er irgendwas von Balzer. Beide vergleichbar lang, Wurfgewicht etc. ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Eines kann ich dir verweg schon sagen: mit der Balzer hattest du die Qualitativ bessere Rute in der Hand, auch wenn das viele jetzt nicht glauben.
Hat schon jemand mal eine Suisho durchgesägt? Wahrscheinlich noch nicht, ich hab das schon ein paar Mal gemacht...

Der Blank von einigen Abu-Ruten ist dick, sehr dick sogar - daraus resultiert sich die oft enormel Kopflastigkeit.
Ok, bei der Verwendung als Tomaten- oder Bohnenstab fällt das nicht auf, beim angeln schon. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte nur zwischen beiden Serien - ich würde die Balzer nehmen. Suisho & Suisho Pro habe ich durch - nie wieder. 

Bei der "IM12-Balzer" Rute meinst du bestimmt eine aus der Balzer Edition IM12

Außer in der Qualität des Materials unterscheiden die sich schon in der Verwendung.

Die Balzer wird als Allroundspinrute (sind im übrigen auch sehr gute Ruten zum Schleppen dabei!!) angeboten, beim fischen mit Wobbler und Metall ist eine weichere Aktion erwünscht.
Bei den "Designern" einiger Abu-Stöcke scheinen diese Köder nicht bekannt zu sein...
Die unterschiedliche Aktion kommt von der Anordnung der Matten und der damit verwebten Fasern zustande, ebenso welche Materialien verwendet wurden.

Was es genau mit dem "IM12" usw auf sich hat, frag ich heute mal nach.


----------



## geomujo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Das war mir bei der Suisho eigentlich von Angang an klar.

Ich mag diese überharten Ruten auch nur bedingt. Es gibt Köder da sind knallharte Ruten richtig gut, aber wie schon angedeutet fürs Wobbeln und Blinkern ist das selten das richtige.

Balzer - so oft wie von Balzer ging mr noch keine Rute zu Bruch. Manches Modell sogar mehrmals. Die sind nicht sehr robust gebaut.

Die Suisho hat kein X-Wrapping, dafür aber Honeycomb und CNTs ganz wie die Fantasista. Kreuzgewickelte Ruten machen sich bisher am Besten find ich. Im Drill burnen die richtig los. Sportex und Daiwa hat den Trend auch erkannt und setzt fast nur noch X-Wrapping ein. Bei Pure-Fishig Europe ist das was Anderes.


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Aber die Suisho ist für mein Empfinden nicht knallhart...die ist gut allroundtauglich. Meine 2,10er Suisho pro kann "alles" was ich an kleinen Seen auf Hecht brauche.

Bin mal gespannt, was das asphaltmonster dazu noch meldet.


----------



## fischforsch (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Suisho & Suisho Pro habe ich durch - nie wieder.


 Geht vielen so und ist meiner Ansicht auch der Grund warum die jetzt so verramscht werden.


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich finde die gut, eben WEIL sie nicht so knallhart sind und trotzdem keine Billigruten. Aber das is so sehr Anssichtssache...

Ich mag die Stöcke...


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich bestimmte Eigenschaften oder Qualitäten aus der Bezeichnung IM xx ableiten lassen, weil dies eine Aussage zum Basismaterial Karbonmatte ist.
Im wesentlichen werden grob 3 unterschiedliche Versionen angeboten ST, IM, HM. Diese haben unterschiedliche Eigenschaften insbesondere was Zug- und Dehnungskräfte sowie Biegung betrifft. Die IM ist so ein Zwischending, weil für die meisten Anwendungen im Angeln ideale Werte vorliegen, vorallem aber auch was die mechanische Festigkeit betrifft. 
HM-Fasern (Matten) finden zwar auch Anwendung z.B. St. Croix, haben aber keine hohe Schlagzähigkeit und gelten als sehr brüchig.
Letzendlich soll die dahinterstehende Zahl den Pressdruck bedeuten, mit denen die Fasern durch das Harz verbunden werden. 
Wenn man weiss, dass eine Faser einen Durchmesser von einigen wenigen Mikrometern hat, kann man sich vorstellen, wieviele Fasern letztendlich eine Matte ergeben, die wird dann noch um einen Mandrill gewickelt, dabei können Matten kreuz- oderquergelegt werden, je nachdem , welche Eigenschaften der Blank haben soll und dann werden die Matten gebrannt .
Je nachdem, wie sorgfältig diese Fertigung erfolgt, hat man dann auch ein vorzeigbares Ergebnis, hier im Anglerboard gab es auch mal in der Angelpraxis einen Bericht über RST, da wurde es gut beschrieben
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## fischforsch (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich finde die gut, eben WEIL sie nicht so knallhart sind und trotzdem keine Billigruten.


Es geht nicht um knallhart! Eine gute Gummirute ist sensibel und straff im Sinne von schneller Rückstellung. Knüppelharte Ruten braucht dafür kein Mensch, da sind wir vollkommen daccord 

Was an den Suishos unangenehm auffällt hat Alsphaltmonster in seinem Posting doch sehr gut dargestellt. Die Suisho-Knüppel sind eben leider nicht grad "up to date"


----------



## Georg79 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Hallo,

ich hatte auch mal ne Balzer IM... Rute

Für mich persönlich kommt sowas nie wieder ins Haus / Hand / mit ans Wasser ecetera ecetera.... ecetrarablabla

Auch diese sogenannten Nanospinruten finde ich total fürn A...

Das is nix anderes als Werbungsgetue um teilweise nichts was ein Ottonormalangler auch nur Ansatzweise versteht.

Es Gibt Herstellerfirmen die müssen weder IM noch Nano, noch sonst irgendwelche Irreführenden Angaben auf ihre Blanks machen. Lediglich ein Name der Rutenserie und Fertig.
Da wird Auf Blank und evtl sogar noch Material oder Herstellungsfehler 5-10 Jahren Garantie gegeben.
Diese Firmen sprechen für sich, deren Qualität ebenfalls. Deren Service bei Beschädigung ist phänomenal...

z.b. Sportex

Grüße


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

So, habe mal nachgefragt: Das "IM" ist halt die Bezeichnung für eine hochwertige & hochverdichteten Kohlefaser, in der Regel ist ein IM12 ein 28 bis 36to-Blank.
Ein "IM10" oder "IM7" halt dementsprechens niedriger. Je kleiner die Zahl, umso wahrscheinlicher das es sich um ein Mischgewebe handelt.
Dabei wird die Rute auch schwerer, dicker und weicher.
Beim IM12 ist das Material straffer und es kann dünner gebaut werden - allerdings wird es auch spröder...

Ein paar von euch berichten das sie keine Balzer-Ruten mehr bekommen weil da mal welche gebrochen sind... 
Ich könnte mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern und mal sagen wie oft ich Super-Duper-High-Tech-Knüppel auf dem Tisch habe die (angeblich) beim Drill oder beim Auswerfen gebrochen sind... Und natürlich hat der Semi-Profi am Ende der Rute keinen Fehler gemacht.
Die paar die von Balzer zu Bruch gingen sind ein Mückenschiss dagegen...

Nicht falsch verstehen: es kann wirklich mal eine Rute aufgrund eines Material- oder Fabrikationsfehlers zu Bruch gehen.
Das passierte z.B. bei der ersten Charge der Nash Scope und Nash Entity Ruten, da sind reihenweise an der gleichen Stelle Spitzen gebrochen.
Allerdings sind 90% aller Rutenbrüche auf einen Fehler beim Handling oder auf eine mechanische Beschädigung zurück zu führen.
Und das kann bei einer hochwertigen Kohlefaser ganz schnell gehen... einmal beim Wurf gegen einen Ast geschnickt, einmal zuviel im falschen Winkel gebogen... 
Ein IM7 Carbon, der eventuell etwas Glasfaser enthält, ist nahezu unkaputtbar - was meint ihr warum man so manche sündhaft teure Wallerrute im Halbkreis ziehen kann??
Weil man einfach einen Blank mit reichlich Glasfaser fertigt und das als das beste auf dem Markt anpreist, natürlich schön in "denglischer" Sprache, damit der Semi-Profi meint er habe den ultimativen Stock in der Hand.
In Wirklichkeit hat er einen Glasfaserknüppel in der Hand die man in den 80ern schon genutzt hat.

Das ist, kurz und knapp gesagt, der Unterschied...


----------



## Alex.k (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So, habe mal nachgefragt: Das "IM" ist halt die Bezeichnung für eine hochwertige & hochverdichteten Kohlefaser, in der Regel ist ein IM12 ein 28 bis 36to-Blank.
> Ein "IM10" oder "IM7" halt dementsprechens niedriger. Je kleiner die Zahl, umso wahrscheinlicher das es sich um ein Mischgewebe handelt.
> Dabei wird die Rute auch schwerer, dicker und weicher.
> Beim IM12 ist das Material straffer und es kann dünner gebaut werden - allerdings wird es auch spröder...


Ganz ehrlich? Halte ich für eine wage Behauptung! Erst einmal, der Punkt: Was ist überhaupt IM12? Nach welchen Standards festgelegt? Nach Hexcel? 

Diese Aussagen sind nichts wert, da du jedes Verfahren dass du selbst entwickelt hast irgendwie bezeichnen kannst.

Hast du diese besagten Experten gefragt, warum sie nicht IM12 schreiben, sondern *IM-12*? :q

Genau das ist der Punkt: 28-36 Tonnen ist nämlich niedriges bis höheres Bruchmodul. Was soll man mit so einer Aussage anfangen? #d
Je höher die Zahl, desto besser ist der Blank? Watt? 

Das ist wie, wenn ich dich frage: Welche Auto hast du? Und du mir sagst: von Trabi bis Ferrari alles dabei. Bin ich danach schlauer als vorher?

Lasse dich nicht beirren. Dieses IM12 hat sicherlich nichts mit Hexcel (HexTow) zu tun und ist eine reine Irritation. Ich wage sogar _zu behaupten_, dass es sich hier um eine Manipulation handelt!

Grüße.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Abend,

spätestens als ich gelesen habe, dass IM-12 von 28-36T Carbon alles bedeuten kann, bin ich ebenfalls skeptisch geworden....

Ich arbeite für nen Jap. Chemieriesen und im Portfolio ist auch Carbon. Ich weiss dass unter anderem Material an eine deutsche Edelblankschmiede geht.. wenn auch nicht viel. Ich versuche mal ob ich da was raus bekomme. Verspreche aber nix, da wir nur Matten in div, Gewebestufen anbieten.....


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So, habe mal nachgefragt: Das "IM" ist halt die Bezeichnung für eine hochwertige & hochverdichteten Kohlefaser, in der Regel ist ein IM12 ein 28 bis 36to-Blank.



-Das finde ich mal richtig gut.
Danke dafür.
Obwohl die Aussage wieder so wage ist, aber dafür kannst Du nix.


Weil man einfach einen Blank mit reichlich Glasfaser fertigt und das als das beste auf dem Markt anpreist, natürlich schön in "denglischer" Sprache, damit der Semi-Profi meint er habe den ultimativen Stock in der Hand.
[/QUOTE]

-"Semi-Profi", köstlich:q
-Wie hat Andal mal in einem andren Threat geschrieben?
"Eigentlich werden wir alle ver....äh albert"
-Im übrigen gab es so einen ähnlichen Thread schon mal von mir, hat damals kaum Resonanz ergeben.


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

28-36 T ist erstmal "nicht doll". 

Die Suisho hat einen Blank aus 30/34 T Carbon laut Beschreibung. Damit wäre sie auch IM 12... Wird aber mit IM 9 beschrieben... Hmm?? Das macht keinen Sinn.

Aber sehr sehr interessante Auskunft asphaltmonster. Danke dafür...

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fuldaangler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Im  8, 10, oder 12 auf einem Rutenblank bedeutet gar nichts. Das sind alles nur Angaben von den Firmen die Angelzubehör vertreiben und sollen die Hochwertigkeit ihrer Produkte unterstreichen. IM 12 von einer in BRD ansässigen Firma mit B am Anfang ist das hochwertigste was sie vertreiben. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es sich hierbei max. um ein 45 Tons Karbon handelt. 60 ist schon was besseres, 72 tons ist spitze und 120 tons oberste spitzenklasse. Die leisten sich aber die wenigsten da diese Ruten natürlich auch sehr bruchempfindlich sind aber in der Elastizität Hammer. Ich persönlich fische eine 72 tons Rute mit Nanopartikeln und muß sagen das die Rute der Hammer ist.
Also wie gesagt IM ist nur eine Angabe von Firmen die damit die Qualitätsstufen ihrer Ruten unterstreichen wollen. Aber Grundätzlich sagen IM 10 oder 12 ist ein 45 Tons Karbon kann man nicht. IM kann alles bedeuten.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit hat er einen Glasfaserknüppel in der Hand die man in den 80ern schon genutzt hat.




vielleicht die Erklärung... weshalb da vor nicht zu langer Zeit eine Riverman Billig-Welsrute als unkaputtbar durchging? 

Fischt so ein richtiger Profi allerdings nicht.  


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fuldaangler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Man würde sich wundern wieviel Glasfaser in heutigen Kohlefaserruten ist wenn man da mal genauer nachschauen würde. Aber dadurch das die Matten, Harze und die ganzen Materialien natürlich auch die Verarbeitung immer besser werden kommt kaum einer auf die Idee zu vermuten das in seiner "tollen" Kohlefaserrute noch so ein hoher Glasfaseranteil ist. Siehe Mix Carbon Ruten oder die ganzen Billigdinger. 
Aber da Glasfaser total flexibel ist das man meint es fast Knoten zu können sind manche Ruten fast unkaputtbar. Aber nur fast.


----------



## geomujo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Bei meiner Eradicator sind es 1% Glasanteil bei 99% Kohlenstoff. Bei den anderen JDM-Ruten ist das nicht viel anders.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Aber da Glasfaser total flexibel ist das man meint es fast Knoten zu können sind manche Ruten fast unkaputtbar. Aber nur fast.



Vielleicht sollte man bei der Beurteilung der Billigheimer in Zukunft einfach vorsichtiger sein. Leichter etc. sind diese High End sicherlich!

Aber solides Handwerkszeug muss nicht teuer sein.

So kommt manch Billig-Karpfenset mit gelegentlichen Schlägen auf den Blank vermutlich besser klar... als die Nanorute. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Welche Rute hat denn 72T Carbon?

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Bei 13Fishing gibt es sowas z.b.. Oder wars ne andere Marke? Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Wie schon gesagt: ob und was an dieser Aussage richtig oder falsch ist kann und will ich nicht beurteilen und ich werde mich hüten hier einem Hersteller eine Irreführung anzukreiden.

Ich habe einen Hersteller angerufen, die Frage gestellt und diese Antwort bekommen. Diese nehme ich so an und gebe sie weiter.
Ihr könnt ja mal eine E-Mail an die Hersteller schicken und genau diese Frage stellen...
Ich jedenfalls bin auch die Antworten gespannt.


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

@ Asphaltmonster: KEINE Kritik an dir und deinen Infos. 

Nur etwas Verwirrung...aber dafür kannst du nix.


----------



## Fuldaangler (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Welche Rute hat denn 72T Carbon?

Ich Fische eine Royal in 3 m von Grauvell. Die hat 72 Tons Carbon und Nanopartikel. Das schöne hierdran ist das viele Leute Grauvell nicht kennen oder mißtrauisch gegenüber eingestellt sind. Dadurch kann man Top Ruten oder Rollen für die Hälfte oder weniger, wie von den Herstellern die ihre Sachen ohne ende bewerben oder wo man den Namen mitbezahlt, bekommen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind mitlerweile einige die Geräte von denen Fischen und sind sehr begeistert.
Aber ich will hier keine Werbung für die Marke machen.


----------



## Fuldaangler (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

@ asphaltmonster
Ich kenne einen Außendienstler von Balzer und der sagte mir eine IM 12 müßte um die 45 Tons Carbon sein. 
Aber genau wußte er es auch nicht.


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Grauvell ist schon was feines. Ich hatte mal ne gute Meforute von denen. Leider mir zu filigran und zu langer Griff. Egal.

Und die verbauen 72T Carbon? Selbst die Fantasista Nano hat nur 46T mit Nanodings.

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Asphaltmonster: KEINE Kritik an dir und deinen Infos.
> 
> Nur etwas Verwirrung...aber dafür kannst du nix.



Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Alles gut.




Fuldaangler schrieb:


> @ asphaltmonster
> Ich kenne einen Außendienstler von Balzer und der sagte mir eine IM 12 müßte um die 45 Tons Carbon sein.
> Aber genau wußte er es auch nicht.



Nein, mit einem Außendienstler habe ich nicht gesprochen, ich war "etwas höher".
Aber das wäre ein guter Beweis das da wirklich Unklarheiten sind wenn schon innerhalb einer Firma ein untschiedlicher Wissensstand herrscht.


----------



## Fuldaangler (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Grauvell ist schon was feines. Ich hatte mal ne gute Meforute von denen. Leider mir zu filigran und zu langer Griff. Egal.
> 
> Und die verbauen 72T Carbon? Selbst die Fantasista Nano hat nur 46T mit Nanodings.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk



Die verbauen auch anderes, aber die Rute die ich fürs Mefo und Hechtangeln gekauft hab is ne 72 Tons mit Nano.
Der Griff ist schon recht lang, aber ich finde das gut weil ich dann ordentlich ausholen kann um die Köder rauszufeuern. 

Wenn ich an die Rocksweeper Nano von ABU denke, habe ich mit der Royal von Grauvell ne mindestens gleichwertige Rute für den halben Preis.


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Kommt drauf an, was man für ne Nano bezahlt  . Hast mal einen Link zu der Rute bitte?

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Meinst du diese: www.angelspezi24.de/product_info.php?products_id=1239 ? 230 Gramm für 270cm und 60 Gramm is keine Leistung. Ne Fanta Nano wiegt bei 280cm 177 Gramm  .

72T, 46T hin und her.

Das ist KEINE Kritik an der Rute, die du hast.

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischforsch (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



vermesser schrieb:


> Meinst du diese: www.angelspezi24.de/product_info.php?products_id=1239 ? 230 Gramm für 270cm und 60 Gramm is keine Leistung. Ne Fanta Nano wiegt bei 280cm 177 Gramm  .


Allerdings benötigt die Fanta wiederum min. 50-60g im Heck um die Kopflastigkeit einigermaßen auszugleichen


----------



## vermesser (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich sag auch nicht, dass die Fanta zwangsläufig besser ist  , ich war lediglich verwundert, dass eine kürzere Grauvell über 50 Gramm schwerer ist!


----------



## fischforsch (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich kenne die Grauvell ebenfalls nicht, wollte nur ausdrücken dass wenn bei ihr die Balance stimmt sich das augenscheinlich leichtere Gewicht der Fante wieder ganz schnell relativiert.
Und die 10cm Länge kannst dabei im Skat drücken


----------



## RayZero (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich glaube Kopflastigkeit ist das Unwort des Jahrhunderts ... Wen stört sowas?!


----------



## fischforsch (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*



RayZero schrieb:


> Wen stört sowas?!


Jeden der aktiv jiggt! Spätestens dann wer er einmal in den Genuss gekommen ist eine gut balancierte Rute zu fischen 

Wenn sich die Rute unter den Arm geklemmt und über die Rolle gefaulenzt wird, ist Kopflast ein zu vernachlässigendes Thema.


----------



## Fuldaangler (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Das hier ist die Rute. Ich fische die 1002 er

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CANNE-GRAUVE...759226?hash=item2354c087fa:g:CAMAAOSw3ydVpDKe


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Danke. Schöne Rute.

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet IM10 auf meinem Rutenblank*

Ich hatte die Grauvell heute in der Hand. Ohne Zweifel eine schöne Rute. Das Gewicht kommt wohl durch die bereits vorhandenen Ausgleichsgewichte. 

Ganz das Niveau von einer Rocke oder Fanta Nano erreicht sie leider nicht, aber mit ner Aspius oder Suisho kann sie gut mithalten. 

Kann man kaufen.

Aber ob die besseres 72t Carbon hat als das 46t der Fanta Nano oder so... Ich weiß nicht. Spürbar ist das nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------

